
Democrats Endorse Nuclear Energy in Platform - aksss
https://www.forbes.com/sites/robertbryce/2020/08/23/after-48-years-democrats-endorse-nuclear-energy-in-platform/#821955c58293
======
arkanciscan
Of course they do; it makes money for their corporate donors.

~~~
mc32
I just want to see good old Hanoi Jane's reaction given her movement pretty
much ended nuclear in the US.

Her stance is one that sticks in my mind as to why Celebrities should not set
out to be influencers. Most know too little but have too much sway.

~~~
gnusty_gnurc
> Her stance is one that sticks in my mind as to why Celebrities should not
> set out to be influencers.

I fear that the climate of social justice that forefronts slogans, conformist
language, shibboleth, woke terms, etc. effectively creates a script for
signalling virtue.

The danger, of course, being that psychopaths and actors have an easy script
to follow to bask in the praise they get from virtue signalling.

It's a one-way ticket to domination that shuts out opposition.

~~~
8bitsrule
I'm pretty sure that most people are actually interested in seeing real social
justice. The trouble is politics is so impalatable that (as in a lot of music)
you need a song-and-dance show to get people's interest.

I'm sure that many of us would like to see more justice and less politics.
But, real world ... As for opposition to justice: that's not what the
constitution recommends.

